# New struts, extremely bumpy ride



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

I have about 1,000 miles on a new set struts (700miles put on this weekend) and they handle really well. They are stock oem struts that I had my body shop put in. But the problem is that I can feel every single divot and bump on the streets. It is more "stiffer" than my friends after-market AGX set-up on his Mustang. Is there something I should check that could smooth out my ride? Would ES bushings help a lot? My mechanic said he replaced most of the bushings on the front. 

Thanks
CMo


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

the new struts will definitly give a bumpier ride. after more miles they will settle in and be more comfortable. generally aftermarket bushings are stiffer(aka polyurethane) and produce an even harsher ride than before but are more performance oriented in that they offer less deflection under load and hold the suspension geometery to tighter tolerances. this allows you to corner better and get a more consistant, solid feel from your car. oem and oem replacement bushings are softer and more ride quality oriented.


----------

